# What body type do you like, Women Only!!!



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

Just curious what body type you seek in your man.........


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

I like average to shorter, lean (not scrawny lean, some thickness) and muscular!!! *drool*  

I'm short and I don't like some guy towering over me.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Jodi i happen to be shorter, non scrawney, muscular, mmmmmmmmmmmmm   Vegas???  Rock climbing???  October???


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 7, 2003)

..........


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Ofcourse my heart and other things do belong to JBO!


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> What body type do you like, Women Only!!!



Of course I like women only!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Jodi i happen to be shorter, non scrawney, muscular, mmmmmmmmmmmmm   Vegas???  Rock climbing???  October???



I just may join you guys Rock Climbing.  I've never been but I'll try anything once.  Just as long as you keep the rattlers away


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

As in snakes


----------



## lina (Jun 7, 2003)

Tall, thick and muscular!!!!!

yum....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> As in snakes



YUP  

Hi Lina!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: What body type do you like, Women Only!!!*



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Of course I like women only!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2003)

Average to tall, lean (not too lean though  ) and muscular...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

How come more guys have been in this thread than girls, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

The "big guys" rule so far...........


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

the bigger the better is what i say....until they look like they have no neck that is...lol...need a big warm body to keep me warm in these climates...but have to be lean...but not too lean....what ever i am the pickest chick on earth....all my friends say so


----------



## Malachor (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> The "big guys" rule so far...........



doh!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Average, thick, and muscular Mmmmmmm....damn now I want one


----------



## Pepper (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_



Why the sad face, Pepper?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Why the sad face, Pepper?



Ok Ok...I misread the thread...thought it was asking what type of woman do you like. I posted my answer and then realized that I had inadvertently "outed" myself. (not that there's anything wrong with that!)

So I deleted the text....embarrassing actually.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> 
> So I deleted the text....embarrassing actually.



Nah...don't worry about it. We all do stuff like that sometimes  You are just a typical IMer


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Average, thick, and muscular Mmmmmmm....damn now I want one




errr...uh, does thick mean FAT or FATISH?? 

I like thick *muscular* men....oh...makes me weak in the knees...but average height since I am only 5' 3"


----------



## higgy87 (Jun 14, 2003)

What do you consider average height?  I'm 5'7.5", 180 lbs., approx. 9% bf.   What category do I fall under?

-hig


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by higgy87 *_
> What do you consider average height?  I'm 5'7.5", 180 lbs., approx. 9% bf.   What category do I fall under?
> 
> -hig



We need a picture


----------



## higgy87 (Jun 14, 2003)

Well.  This is not a very good pic to show off my physique, but I'm sure my friend Zach doesn't want pics of me w/ my shirt off on his computer! HAHA!!!
This was about a week ago w/ my car.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> errr...uh, does thick mean FAT or FATISH??
> 
> I like thick *muscular* men....oh...makes me weak in the knees...but average height since I am only 5' 3"


Thick as in big muscular, big enough that you can just reach your arms around him, but it's all muscle, and for me it doesn't have to be rock solid actually I like a little push........... 


BTW, I love your new avi Buff................very nice


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thick as in big muscular, big enough that you can just reach your arms around him, but it's all muscle, and for me it doesn't have to be rock solid actually I like a little push...........
> 
> 
> BTW, I love your new avi Buff ................very nice


Damn, I was trying to edit and I did a fuggin' quote, grrrrrrrrrrrr, I almost wrote your real name Buff, haha, I was trying to fix it............


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by higgy87 *_
> Well.  This is not a very good pic to show off my physique, but I'm sure my friend Zach doesn't want pics of me w/ my shirt off on his computer! HAHA!!!
> This was about a week ago w/ my car.



Fresh Meat!    j/k But you are a cutie!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by higgy87 *_
> What do you consider average height?  I'm 5'7.5", 180 lbs., approx. 9% bf.   What category do I fall under?
> 
> -hig


Who cares, your cute.............. 







But really, I would consider(for a man) 5'11" and up tall, 5'8" to 5'11" average and anything under that short, but hell I don't know, I'm 5'6" and I don't consider myself short, so maybe some other guys can put their 2cents in...........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fresh Meat!    j/k But you are a cutie!


   


I think we have both been without for too long Jodi


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> BTW, I love your new avi Buff................very nice




ty


----------



## higgy87 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Who cares, your cute..............
> 
> but hell I don't know, I'm 5'6" and I don't consider myself short, so maybe some other guys can put their 2cents in...........



Thanks  

I'd consider you average height for a female.  Maybe 5'3" and under to be a little on the short side.  5'4"-5'8" to be average and 5'9" and up to be on the tall side.  But thats just my opinion as a short white boy.

My last girlfriend was 5'10"...yea she was tall, but I didn't mind.  Man, do I miss those looooooonnnnnggggg legs!  

-Justin


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Before weeeee get tooo carried away lol...Justin...how old are you, babe?


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh Justin, just so know, before I get blasted here, I was joking, I should of put my little j/k thingy behind that..................I'm sure I'm old enough to be your mom...............


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, Kadie...I wasn't pointing any fingers...I wanted to know before I went all off lmao

I knew you guys are just mess'in around.


----------



## higgy87 (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh yea, I knew you guys were joking...just a little friendly humor.  For future referance you guys can joke w/ me just like anyone else, not looking for a lady or any trouble.  Just being here cuz I like too.  

On that note, I'm a single white male, 20 years old, Gemini, likes long walks on the beach and romantic dinners.

 

-Later,
Hig


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

Welcome Justin!!! Glad you are here!! Nice body btw!!


----------



## prophet (Nov 20, 2003)

can one of you ladies gimme example of the diff between lean and thick, using real world people? like celebs or atheletes.. lol, just curious


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

Definitely TALL, muscular and lean.... don't like my guys TOO bulky... but LOVE a big rock hard chest and a six pack don't hurt either, not to mention a tight butt.  YUMMY!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> can one of you ladies gimme example of the diff between lean and thick, using real world people? like celebs or atheletes.. lol, just curious



For me... lean would be Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise... Thick means BIG to me.. so I would say Arnold or The Rock.

I prefer em lean and mean...


----------



## chaznad1 (Nov 20, 2003)

sapphire ,, that can not be u in the avatar,,, can it????
if so i have sent a picture just for you ( something i would never ever ever do   )
im about 6'4 215 8%   in the pic i was 225 11-12%( 3 months ago during bulk


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

yah thats our hotty sapph's ass 
and she is happily in love with a nice man


----------



## chaznad1 (Nov 20, 2003)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and u ?


----------



## chaznad1 (Nov 20, 2003)

Can there be anything more sexy then a girl that takes care of herself
where i work there are plenty of attractive fit girls that come in but they seem to be more genetically gifted because they never have consistent training patterens and they eat whatever they want
but anyways you ladies are very attractive ,, keep up the great work


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> sapphire ,, that can not be u in the avatar,,, can it????
> if so i have sent a picture just for you ( something i would never ever ever do   )
> im about 6'4 215 8%   in the pic i was 225 11-12%( 3 months ago during bulk



Yup.. that is me Chaz...  and GULP!!! Is is warm in here???  I liked your pic..  yup that is the body type I prefer..   You are HOT!!!

Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah thats our hotty sapph's ass
> and she is happily in love with a nice man



Love ya Sexy!  Always watching out for me!!  Ya know I do the same for you....


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> Can there be anything more sexy then a girl that takes care of herself
> where i work there are plenty of attractive fit girls that come in but they seem to be more genetically gifted because they never have consistent training patterens and they eat whatever they want
> but anyways you ladies are very attractive ,, keep up the great work



Why thank you Chaz....  you are quite attractive yourself....

AND unfortunately I cannot eat whatever I want... and I work out like a fiend with plenty of help from GoPro (my coach), a trainer I work with at my gym and the awesome people on IM.... especially J'Bo who is a fitness competitor and model.


----------



## prophet (Nov 22, 2003)

i think brad pitt and tom cruise are way too small


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 22, 2003)

WHat's all this bashing of super thin guys? Come on just think if a bomb goes off we'll have less of a chance to get hit by the peices. So suck on that big guys!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> i think brad pitt and tom cruise are way too small


Nope not me.. the are muscular and RIPPED.. but not INFLATED looking... hate the puffy look...  BUT that is just what I like... everybody is different. 
 

I didn't say I liked SKINNY...


----------



## gr81 (Nov 22, 2003)

they are not muscular at all IMO. brad pitt couldn't be any skinnier, he is just lean. that is all. It is not justifiable to call guys like that muscular.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 22, 2003)

brad pitt is VERY lean... not skinny... he's got some muscle mass... skinny means no muscle... skin and bone = skinny...


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 23, 2003)

I find alot of women around here often want the kind of guy they either don't deserve, or can't get.

Not suprising for a big "trendy" city like Vancouver I suppose, but it's still sad. The depressed, overweight, and dull girls as well as the very attractive air-heads want the same kind of guy. The first group won't ever get looked at by them, and the second don't deserve the attention.

I find very few women that I've been exposed to fall anywhere in the middle, or have anything other than the "Brad Pitt" image in mind when they go boy-shopping. It's not fair to them to only be after a certain image, and it objectifies men.

Granted, I'm a university student - but seeing as how I too occasionally hit the clubs/bars etc., I meet alot of the young people out there from all over the city. It's amazing how many sheep there are


----------



## prophet (Nov 23, 2003)

i'm much bigger than brad pitt.. lol.. i always thought that was a good thing but i guess not when it comes to some women.. haha.. whatever.. ladies, pick: brad pitt or ll cool j?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> I find alot of women around here often want the kind of guy they either don't deserve, or can't get.
> 
> Not suprising for a big "trendy" city like Vancouver I suppose, but it's still sad. The depressed, overweight, and dull girls as well as the very attractive air-heads want the same kind of guy. The first group won't ever get looked at by them, and the second don't deserve the attention.
> ...



Listen Dude..
The subject of the thread was what body type do we as women prefer...  I said I preferred lean but muscular.. aka Brad Pitt (ish)
I didn't say I wouldn't be interested in a sweet funny cute guy who was smaller or bigger than him.. it was a hypothetical question aka a POLL.

I don't like YOUR catagorization of women, either we are unattractive and overweight or we are attractive air heads.. what is up with THAT???  Looks have nothing to do with intelligence

Don't overanalyze the subject of this thread.. it was just for fun.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 23, 2003)

seriously, no offense but bluecorsair, you seem a bit bitter... I am not a perfect looking guy, i don't look like brad pitt, I was born with a cleft lip... I have lived in Southern California my whole life... and I have never had a problem meeting girls... I have even been so fortunate as to date some very beautiful women... if you think all women are looking for the Brad Pitt type, you're wrong, women only want a guy who's confident and comfortable with himself without being too cocky... oh ... and .... he has to drive a nice car... haha


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> seriously, no offense but bluecorsair, you seem a bit bitter... I am not a perfect looking guy, i don't look like brad pitt, I was born with a cleft lip... I have lived in Southern California my whole life... and I have never had a problem meeting girls... I have even been so fortunate as to date some very beautiful women... if you think all women are looking for the Brad Pitt type, you're wrong, women only want a guy who's confident and comfortable with himself without being too cocky... oh ... and .... he has to drive a nice car... haha



EXACTLY!  Except the part about the car..  

It would be like you guys saying for instance you like Pam Anderson's build... would that mean you wouldn't date someone unless they looked like HER???  I hope not... 

BTW NOBODY is perfect... not Brad Pitt not Pamela Anderson.. nobody.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 24, 2003)

Bitter, no, not at all!

I'm just relating my exposure to my own SMALL demographic of the fairer sex. They do seem to fall into either category. I don't meet many in-betweens. Like I said in my post, I'm ONLY talking about where I live, and where I go. I never claimed to be talking about women in general 

Honestly, no one of any age could claim to be talking with intimate knowledge of an entire gender and take themselves seriously.

*pushes people off of his back*

Cheers all, I just thought I'd throw out 2 cents, and a quarter. Sincere apologies to anyone who took my bit for more than I had intended it to be. 

*sniffle*

Oh yes, and I drive a Delorean. heh. That helps.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Bitter, no, not at all!
> 
> I'm just relating my exposure to my own SMALL demographic of the fairer sex. They do seem to fall into either category. I don't meet many in-betweens. Like I said in my post, I'm ONLY talking about where I live, and where I go. I never claimed to be talking about women in general
> ...



I am sorry you only meet those two types of girls... the ugly ones and the dumb ones...  I still find that hard to believe. 
 

No offense taken and I wish you luck finding an attractive intelligent woman... they are out there.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah thats our hotty sapph's ass
> and she is happily in love with a nice man



Whew, you took care of that one fast!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Whew, you took care of that one fast!!



That's my pal J'Bo for ya.. ALWAY looking out for me!!


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am sorry you only meet those two types of girls... the ugly ones and the dumb ones...  I still find that hard to believe.
> 
> 
> No offense taken and I wish you luck finding an attractive intelligent woman... they are out there.



YOu'd be surprised. Universities are often times full of the stereotypes out there.

... and who said I was single? Now you're jumping to conclusions, heh


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> YOu'd be surprised. Universities are often times full of the stereotypes out there.
> 
> ... and who said I was single? Now you're jumping to conclusions, heh



The way you spoke about women.. you had BETTER be single or else you seriously insulted your wife or GF!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thick as in big muscular, big enough that you can just reach your arms around him, but it's all muscle, and for me it doesn't have to be rock solid actually I like a little push...........





> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> But really, I would consider(for a man) 5'11" and up tall, 5'8" to 5'11" average and anything under that short, but hell I don't know, I'm 5'6" and I don't consider myself short, so maybe some other guys can put their 2cents in...........


Sounds like me Katie


----------



## Var (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn!  No love on this board for us short guys.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice to hear that so many of the women like guys who are "lean," "muscular," "cute" and "sweet."

(Funny, that sounds just like me.)

And here I was thinking all of you only wanted guys who are 6'3" with 20" biceps.... good to know that those of us with 15" bis are in the running too...


----------



## gr81 (Dec 18, 2003)

women are hipocrits bro, they say they want one thing and yet they go for another, trust me on that. They say they want a nice sweet guy and they walk all ov er guys like that and go for the bad boys, learn that **** asap!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> women are hipocrits bro, they say they want one thing and yet they go for another, trust me on that. They say they want a nice sweet guy and they walk all ov er guys like that and go for the bad boys, learn that **** asap!




This is the truest most intelligent thing I have EVER read on this forum.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 18, 2003)

yes well I am one of the few state certified translators of women into english so there ya go!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 18, 2003)

6'0 

Shredded and lean

Pure Playa  hehehe holla at me!  

(anyone beside j'bo need not apply)


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 18, 2003)

Actually, you're right, gr81, a lot of women say they want one thing -- but go for another.  

It's happened to me, it's happened to lots of guys.

So to all the women on this board -- be honest -- and choose between the following:

1)   A guy who is 5'8", 150 lbs., 15" biceps, muscular, athletic, six pak, works out, boyishly good-looking -- also funny, sweet and highly intelligent  OR ------------------

2)  A guy who is 6'3", 200 lbs, 20" biceps -- but also unfunny, unsweet, dumb.

Choose.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> 2)  A guy who is 6'3", 200 lbs, 20" biceps -- but also unfunny, unsweet, dumb.



All arms and nothing else huh, I'm 6'2" 230 and no 20 inch guns here. Think 250-260 and you are closer.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Actually, you're right, gr81, a lot of women say they want one thing -- but go for another.
> 
> It's happened to me, it's happened to lots of guys.
> ...



Umm... WTF is this supposed to mean?  I also think that you forgot to add IGNORANT to the #1 selection.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Sounds like me Katie


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> women are hipocrits bro, they say they want one thing and yet they go for another, trust me on that. They say they want a nice sweet guy and they walk all ov er guys like that and go for the bad boys, learn that **** asap!


Oh Great One, not all women are like that, I tend to be more of the submissive type, when he's good  and more dominate, when he's bad..... but that's just me  And my man is always on a pedestal, unless he falls off himself


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 18, 2003)

PreMier, you actually CAN'T figure out the meaning of that very simple post ??  Talk about ignorant. . . . .


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> PreMier, you actually CAN'T figure out the meaning of that very simple post ??  Talk about ignorant. . . . .



I actually know what it means...  You are trying to HYPE yourself, at the expense of others... Oh, and great comeback


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks, it was a good comeback. . . .

And I'm not sure you do know what it means. . . you can read it, I guess, but you don't get it.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Actually, you're right, gr81, a lot of women say they want one thing -- but go for another.
> 
> It's happened to me, it's happened to lots of guys.
> ...


Um 6'2" is my limit and more like 220lbs and 20" of what  yikes, too much  and after being with me they would be kinda funny, very sweet and genius material


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll get in on the woman bashing. About a week and a half ago my girl friend went on this youth and government trip. Before she left everything was fine, then we even had sex twice in the same day after she got back only for her to tell me a couple of hours later that she wanted to slipt up, Turns out she met someone else on that damn trip and dumped a ****ing 10 month realationship just like that. What the ****! Now Derek has nothing but his ****ing minimum wage job and his ****ing couch to sleep on. Once again I must ask....WHAT THE ****!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Thanks, it was a good comeback. . . .
> 
> And I'm not sure you do know what it means. . . you can read it, I guess, but you don't get it.



*Knocks on 15-Inch-Biceps head* HELLO!!!  The comeback was quite pathetic to say the least... I mean there is nothin like using what was just said to you.  I mean, could we be a little more original?

As for me not getting it, I guess I dont... If you arent trying to hype yourself and put down the big guy, then please explain so that I may understand.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> I'll get in on the woman bashing. About a week and a half ago my girl friend went on this youth and government trip. Before she left everything was fine, then we even had sex twice in the same day after she got back only for her to tell me a couple of hours later that she wanted to slipt up, Turns out she met someone else on that damn trip and dumped a ****ing 10 month realationship just like that. What the ****! Now Derek has nothing but his ****ing minimum wage job and his ****ing couch to sleep on. Once again I must ask....WHAT THE ****!!



Oh, dude that sucks   I have had a similar experience.  Here is a bit of advice: DONT get back together with her when she comes crawling back, seriously.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2003)

Well that's the thing man. We're broken up but she's still trying to keep me at arms length. See she's alot younger than me, and I can remember when I did this to my last girl friend who was older than me. I don't know, she's hanging me on a thread and driving me ****ing crazy. 
Dammit, things were so good 2 weeks ago. The shit just came out of now where.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Dude, if she hurt you DONT take her back...  
Here is my similar experiance: I dated a girl for 4 months.  I took it slow because I liked her.  Anyway, the second time we slept together she didnt call me the next day... Well I really didnt care, but a few days went by so I called her.  She ended up going back with her X, because they had "history" together... I was like ok whatever.  Then she ended up calling me for the next 3 months everytime her and the X got into a fight.  I chose not to talk to her, and now I see I made the right decision.

Some of the best advice I have ever gotten was from a girl I work with.  She said there are 2 kinds of women out there. 1)Need 2)Want.  The "need" woman needs a man constantly because she has no confidence in herself, and doesnt know what she wants out of a relationship.  They often swing from one guy to another.  Theese are usually younger girls, but the one that did this to me was older.
The second type or "want" girl doesnt need a man.  She is confident in herself, and isnt afraid to be alone.  These are true WOMEN, and if you want a relationship, theese are the ones to have it with.  They are usually older and more mature, but like the girl I dated, it varys.  
From my personal experience I would not take her back...  She will only walk over you if you do, and you can do better than that.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2003)

hmm so many things to ponder. Thinking about to much right now will only drive me crazy. As for now I'm just going to date around and see what happens. Right now my "boys" are telling me to find the nearest available to growp but my heart tells me different. I've never has this kind of confliction. I really did love Raechal, and still do, but time heals all wounds and the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2003)

Damn I got to get to bed. Work calls in the morning.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Well whatever your decision, best of luck man


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Flex (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> there are 2 kinds of women out there. 1)Need 2)Want.  The "need" woman needs a man constantly because she has no confidence in herself, and doesnt know what she wants out of a relationship.  They often swing from one guy to another.  Theese are usually younger girls, but the one that did this to me was older.
> The second type or "want" girl doesnt need a man.  She is confident in herself, and isnt afraid to be alone.  These are true WOMEN, and if you want a relationship, theese are the ones to have it with.  They are usually older and more mature, but like the girl I dated, it varys.



Ain't that the M'f'n truth!

i think the girl you worked with stole that quote outta the bible though haha

seriously, most chicks like guys that treat them like shit. The "need" girls don't want nice guys, they don't like guys that treat them great. They stick to guys who pay them no mind, treat them like shit and want little to do with them.

therefore, another description i have are the "chased" (aka hard to get) and the "chasers". the chased show guys little respect, and love to play hard to get. the chasers are the ones that try to get your attention at all costs.

"Ahhhh women. You can't live with 'em, and they can't pee out the window of a  highspeed car on the highway"


----------



## IronSlingah (Dec 19, 2003)

i think saph said looks have nothing to do with intelligence but  there seems to be a relationship between the two where i live. It seems to me like the overweight unattractive girls are more withdrawn and spend more time reading and such while the prettier girls spend most of thier time hanging around with friends in the club and such. So in the end the prettier girls are less intelligent on average but thats just in Miami where i live i cant speak for the whole female sex.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> Actually, you're right, gr81, a lot of women say they want one thing -- but go for another.
> 
> It's happened to me, it's happened to lots of guys.
> ...


You gotta be kidding!  The first choice is perfection.  What's "wrong" with him?  He's a little short??  HATE DUMB, UNFUNNY, UNSWEET guys....


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> 6'0
> 
> Shredded and lean
> ...



Holy crap Big Balla.. are you for real?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Holy crap Big Balla.. are you for real?  Talk about a turn off!  CONCEITED!
> 
> What the F makes you think ANY of us girls would want to apply??
> Excuse me I suddenly feel sick to my stomach.....




BURN!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Holy crap Big Balla.. are you for real?  Talk about a turn off!  CONCEITED!
> 
> What the F makes you think ANY of us girls would want to apply??
> Excuse me I suddenly feel sick to my stomach.....



EDIT:

Shut up.

Thanks.


Dante


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> was i even talking to you !!!



Its a discussion board, we are all speaking in the open here.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

I want to know who voted for "the chauvenist PIG" ??? 

How the hell do you spell that


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_


What is that smilie anyway, looks like their waiting for something to be inserted, OMG, did I just say that................


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Grow up BB!



This is a discussion board, get it???  DISCUSSION....  don't post if you don't want people to comment.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

Its like embarresment i think.... I is blushing from your beautiful kiss....


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I want to know who voted for "the chauvenist PIG" ???
> 
> How the hell do you spell that



It doesn't matter Katie... I know what you meant and you are being kind.  But we SHOULD be kind to those less intelligent than the rest of us...


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Who WERE you talking to GENIUS???  This is a discussion board, get it???  DISCUSSION....  don't post if you don't want people to comment.
> 
> YOU ARE ALREADY ON MY STUPID LIST.  I am honored to be on your "shit list"
> ...


Good for you babe..........BigGA needs to be bitch-slapped  or something


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Who WERE you talking to GENIUS???  This is a discussion board, get it???  DISCUSSION....  don't post if you don't want people to comment.
> 
> YOU ARE ALREADY ON MY STUPID LIST.  I am honored to be on your "shit list"
> ...



EDIT:

Shut up.

Thanks.



---God


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

Wow, there is absolutely no need for your foul mouth, Sapphire certainly deserves an apology, I posted this thread back in June, it clearly states "women only", back off dude, you are way out of line...................


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Deleted.............


BB i didnt mind you b4 but thats just too much.... your an ass!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Deleted............


I suggest you delete that filth ridden post


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

Girls, i suggest the ignore list for such a low class fool...
No more flaming.....


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Girls, i suggest the ignore list for such a low class fool...
> No more flaming.....



You are right Ris...  I will ignore him.  Thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> You are right Ris...  I will ignore him.  Thanks.


Anytime gorgeous


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 19, 2003)

edits rule!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

Waiting for it to be deleted............


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Waiting for it to be deleted............



He was "Moderated" or own3d, which ever way you wanna put it


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

Thank you BigGA, your too kind  Now if we can just get Ris and Sapph to get it out of their quotes


----------



## Rissole (Dec 19, 2003)

We need to edit our quotes...


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> We need to edit our quotes...


 I must have been writing that as you wrote this, LOL


----------



## gr81 (Dec 19, 2003)

wow this thread has gone to shit real quick! can't we all just get along fellas?


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 19, 2003)

i like your sig quote gr81.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 19, 2003)

PreMier:  You're complaining about lack of originality. . . and you're still using shopworn phrases like the sarcastic version of "HELLO"? ? ?  Really, that was a hot thing to say nine or ten years ago.  Only dullards use it now.  If that's an example of the way you write (or talk) you're hardly the person to complain about the paucity of originality in a two-line post.

My impression is that you think I'm putting big guys down. . . that I'm trying to equate size with intelligence. . . that big guys are, basically, dumb.  

Actually, I don't think that way at all -- and I don't think most readers took my remarks that way either.  Not that I owe you an explanation -- and not that you'll understand it anyway, since by your own admission, you didn't even get the earlier post -- but I was, basically, just kidding around.  (Do you get that ??)  

Clearly, I hit a nerve (yours, that is).  All your name-calling -- makes me wonder if somehow, you feel that you fit the stereotype that you assumed I was describing earlier.  Maybe you do -- but you really should stop blaming others for the games going on in your own head.

And do me a favor -- no need to tell me that you didn't understand this post, either.  I already assume that.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 19, 2003)

And on a more positive note. . . thanks, Sapphire for your comments regarding my post.  Totally cool.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i like your sig quote gr81.




thanks babe, but don't thank me, thank Mikhal. He's the one that is droppin that pimp shit on us to chew on.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 15-Inch-Biceps *_
> PreMier:  You're complaining about lack of originality. . . and you're still using shopworn phrases like the sarcastic version of "HELLO"? ? ?  Really, that was a hot thing to say nine or ten years ago.  Only dullards use it now.  If that's an example of the way you write (or talk) you're hardly the person to complain about the paucity of originality in a two-line post.
> *Nope, dont talk that way... I guess I was a little out dated there but I really dont care man*
> 
> ...



Edit: For spelling errors.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Listen to me you low class moron,  I suggest you delete that filth ridden post,  it only demonstrates to everyone how stupid you really are.



All you have to do is do a search and you will see the Bigballa is nothing but a foul mouthed punk.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 19, 2003)

PreMier:  I didn't intend for this to be an ongoing pen-pal relationship, so thank God you're not replying again.  

Think whatever you want, but it looks like you're the only person on this board who feels like I was putting people down.  Could you POSSIBLY be wrong ??  Just a thought. . . 

I agree, it's "pathetic" for someone to get so worked up over an internet post. . . so why are you getting so worked up?  I'm only responding to your remarks -- mainly because they seem so nonsensical to me.  Remember, you started it.

You DIDN'T call me names ??  Re-read your posts: start with "ignorant."  Your words, not mine.  Plus your unending attribution of base motives to me, which don't even have a grain of truth.  

And if I seem like a 12-year-old to you. . . how come I write so much better and seem so much more literate?  How old are you -- eight ??


----------



## JJJ (Dec 19, 2003)

What girls voted "Any man will do at this point!!!!!!!!" and what are their phonenumbers?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> What girls voted "Any man will do at this point!!!!!!!!" and what are their phonenumbers?


HAHA...............1-900-ooh-baby..............No, I voted for big thick men, mmhhmm


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 20, 2003)

I edited my posts...... removing any insults. 

 I just want to say how shocked I was to see such filth written in a post on THIS site.  We should be able to disagree with others and comment on posts without resorting to such vile nasty language.  WOW!  I don't think I have ever read such trash, made my eyes burn.

AND You are welcome 15 inch biceps!!!


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 20, 2003)

Well I've got somemore filth for the thread, allow me to tell you about my day. Today was meant to be a good day ending with a calm quiet date from a girl I have known for a long time. ANyways time rolls around and I call her and ask, "So have you easten yet? You wanta get something to eat before the movie?" 
And she relpies, "Yeah, I alreay ate but I'm about to leave."
"Oh?" I said.
 "Yeah I have to go." she said.
SO I says, "Okay, we can just do it someother time." (MY HAIRY ASS)
She continues. "Sure if you want to."

So sure as shit stinks I was pretty much stood up tonight. So f@ck f@ck f@ckedy f@ck f@ck f@ck. Didn't mean to unload but it's too late now, What a crock of sh*t!?


----------



## Flex (Dec 20, 2003)

with women, its basically the law of the jungle......kill or be killed. but with women's cases, its play or be played....


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 20, 2003)

Man if things keep going like this Christmas is really going to blow dogs for quaters man.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 20, 2003)

She blew you off man, I hate that. I dated a girl like that, it was cool at first but after awhile she became rude and sometimes flat out said mean things. I hate bitches.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 20, 2003)

me too... grrrr... i was dating this one chick about 8 months ago.. i had about 30 more pounds of fat but was just as charming... i say her a few weeks ago at a birthday party and the birthday girl had stole my shirt... I was left in a tank top and she was all up on my jock... man.. F#$% that... I dont' even wanna play that game...


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

Good for you guys, too many nice respectful women in this world to put up with that shit..........


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Well I've got somemore filth for the thread, allow me to tell you about my day. Today was meant to be a good day ending with a calm quiet date from a girl I have known for a long time. ANyways time rolls around and I call her and ask, "So have you easten yet? You wanta get something to eat before the movie?"
> And she relpies, "Yeah, I alreay ate but I'm about to leave."
> "Oh?" I said.
> ...


Hey Red!
Sorry to hear about your bad evening!  That stinks, but you are better off without a girl like that.  Just make sure you DON'T ask her out again.  Unloading is fine, disgusting vile filth name calling is NOT.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Well I've got somemore filth for the thread, allow me to tell you about my day. Today was meant to be a good day ending with a calm quiet date from a girl I have known for a long time. ANyways time rolls around and I call her and ask, "So have you easten yet? You wanta get something to eat before the movie?"
> And she relpies, "Yeah, I alreay ate but I'm about to leave."
> "Oh?" I said.
> ...



When she pulls something like that, just ask her for the number of one of her hot friends.  When she asks why, just say "no reason".  

Women play mind games, but so can we.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

Playing games with them is only immature and shows that its OK to be a dick IMO, I will prefer to just walk away, that is lesson enough when they choose to realize what they are doing.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

Women watch soap operas for a reason, play games with a woman and generally you will lose... or at least I will... 

I'm as much a player as that purple hippo...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

When you play games, everybody loses. Its like two kids pulling each others hair, it just escalates, nobody wins in a situation like that.

Get out of these situations and move on, there is no better way to piss off an idiot than to show you are too mature for their bullcrap anyway. If they are half way intelligent, they might even learn a lesson.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 22, 2003)

> That stinks, but you are better off without a girl like that.



Yeah I guess. To be honest I was only planning to go out on one date with her. ANd not to sound like a little girl, but I just needed someone to hold for a while. I mean I haven't even had to sleep alone until 2 weeks ago and it sucks ass. 




> Women play mind games, but so can we.



Eh, I just tossed her number out without making a scene. I figure that I can live without her and she can live without me. So no one realy loses much.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Eh, I just tossed her number out without making a scene. I figure that I can live without her and she can live without me. So no one realy loses much.



I agree fully. If they dont want you or they want to screw around, let them do it with someone else, move on with your life. Its like revenge, you waste your time with such things.

If you show someone you are all hot and bothered by things, then who wins? They do.

If a woman that looks good has a bad attitude, she is worth nobodies time.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 22, 2003)

show nuff


----------



## PreMier (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I agree fully. If they dont want you or they want to screw around, let them do it with someone else, move on with your life. Its like revenge, you waste your time with such things.
> 
> If you show someone you are all hot and bothered by things, then who wins? They do.
> ...




That is some sound advice right there...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

I love chicks with bad attitudes... I'm f'n cursed... they get all pissy and next thing ya know, I'm buying flowers... bleh...


----------



## Vlar (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm 6'2" and walking through any giving mall.. your all short..freaky hehe...   .. go to the east coast.. Andre the Giant vibes...

edit: lol.. doh! .. guess I'm 5 pages short of deck.. well to catch up.. yea.. girls suck! Can't live with them.. .. pass the beer nuts ..


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL!! Way to recover Vlar.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Vlar *_
> I'm 6'2" and walking through any giving mall.. your all short..freaky hehe...



Same height here, but most of the people in my area are asian


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

Oooooooooh Mudge, love the new avi, damn babe


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks - I'm already getting tired of looking at it, it may not last


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Thanks - I'm already getting tired of looking at it, it may not last


I better save it then for future reference


----------



## JJJ (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah Mudge, give us back the fat purple hippo!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 26, 2003)

average height thick and muscular like my husband.


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 22, 2004)

Average Height, Thick, Muscular pumps my nads.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 22, 2004)

> Muscular pumps my nads.



?!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Glad you asked and not me!

Does this mean she is a squirter?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 23, 2004)

I used to like guys around my height. Then I dated a tall guy and I'm all for it now. No more short ones. I'm barely 5'4". Right around 6' is perfect. As for the body type. Well if I could pick I don't like super thin or super lean. As much as it's cool to see guys at a low bf%, I always liked men to have some meat on them as well as muscle. Vin Diesel would have to wrap it up :


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

> Then I dated a tall guy and I'm all for it now. No more short ones


----------



## Var (Sep 23, 2004)

Typical!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

i like my boys tall and athletic looking, not tooooo muscular, but not scrawny and not overweight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm 5'11".  What exactly is "tall"?  My little sister brings home dudes that make me look like a munchin


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Typical!





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

>


"They represent the lollipop land, the lollipop land..."


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i like my boys tall and athletic looking, not tooooo muscular, but not scrawny and not overweight.


Damn, it's like you're painting my portrait.


----------



## Var (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "They represent the lollipop land, the lollipop land..."



Its the "Lollipop Guild", dickhead!


----------



## Var (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Damn, it's like you're painting my portrait.



Funny...I didnt see anything about male pattern baldness and a hairy back in her description.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Its the "Lollipop Guild", dickhead!


As long as the distinction is important to you.


----------



## Var (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> As long as the distinction is important to you.



Makes me feel special...all 5 1/2 feet of me!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Funny...I didnt see anything about male pattern baldness and a hairy back in her description.


Listen, "three feet of attitude", stop screwing up my game!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2004)

_I´m 6´3" and brazilian. Where is my cookie?  _


----------



## Var (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Makes me feel special...all 5 1/2 feet of me!


It sounds more impressive in the Metric system.  You'd be a whopping .3 meters tall.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I´m 6´3" and brazilian. Where is my cookie?  _


You have enough Brazilian cookies.  Leave the American ones alone.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You have enough Brazilian cookies.  Leave the American ones alone.


_Don´t worry, of course I will.. 

No. _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


Okay, I would go for the shorter ones providing that they are rich, successful, cute, funny, nice, caring, generous, goal oriented, smart, witty, athletic, open minded, and very talented with their hands


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm 5'11". What exactly is "tall"? My little sister brings home dudes that make me look like a munchin


Tall=5'10"+ but if a girl says "Tall enough" it usally means like "You must be at least this tall to ride this ride"


----------



## BerryBlis (Sep 23, 2004)

I vote average, lean and muscular, I don't like them super ripped though, veins are gross not sexy to me!   

BerryBlis


----------



## PreMier (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

>




Im out too bro.  "Fucking world for all its worth, every inch of planet Earth.."


----------



## austinite (Sep 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I used to like guys around my height. Then I dated a tall guy and I'm all for it now. No more short ones. I'm barely 5'4". Right around 6' is perfect.



You know what they say: once you go tall, you never go back.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay, I would go for the shorter ones providing that they are rich, successful, cute, funny, nice, caring, generous, goal oriented, smart, witty, athletic, open minded, and very talented with their hands


I guess I'm disqualified. Ten out of thirteen...maybe eleven..I have CERTAIN talents with my hands....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

To those 5 girls who voted "any man will do at this point," I'm your man!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

> To those 5 girls who voted "any man will do at this point," I'm your man!



whoa buddy, get in line


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> whoa buddy, get in line



Hey, there's 5 of them.  We'll share.  You pick 1...  I'll take the other 4.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd take a fraction at this point


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

I got it all down to a science...  5'5"-6'1".... 215-250lbs....  10-18%bf    Hey...  Isn't that you DD???


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 1, 2004)

Well if I reach my 8 percent body fat goal I'll be just out of range


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Well if I reach my 8 percent body fat goal I'll be just out of range


   I asked the crystal ball and it said ... "Bend the rules"  Whatever the hell that means


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I got it all down to a science... 5'5"-6'1".... 215-250lbs.... 10-18%bf  Hey...  Isn't that you DD???


5'5" 215, 10% bodyfat....its a bird..its a plane...you're looking for Lee Priest!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> 5'5" 215, 10% bodyfat....its a bird..its a plane...you're looking for Lee Priest!!


 
   Sure, like you don't look like that


----------



## ShannonC_77 (Dec 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I got it all down to a science... 5'5"-6'1".... 215-250lbs.... 10-18%bf  Hey...  Isn't that you DD???


5'5" at 215....might be a little to big...I like to be able to fit my arms around a guy....haha. If your taller though...yup, be all over you!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

ShannonC_77 said:
			
		

> 5'5" at 215....might be a little to big...I like to be able to fit my arms around a guy....haha. If your taller though...yup, be all over you!


I like my men big   I am 5'4" usually around 170. I like them about 50 lbs more than myself and at least a few inches taller   I love a big man with nice shoulders, round ass, thick quads and nice forarms.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Sure, like you don't look like that


I WISH!!!

But then again, I don't think I want to lose another inch in height...5'6' is tough enough.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 19, 2005)

no love for the short guys....


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 19, 2005)

5'1" - 5'4"  100- 125 lbs.  b cup athletic


----------



## HardTrainer (May 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i like my boys tall and athletic looking, not tooooo muscular, but not scrawny and not overweight.



how about my build?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2005)

What about the "Jean Claude God Dam-like" physique?
(But four inches taller)... (And what's up with that hid!?)


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2005)

As a man, I for one am shocked and appalled by this sexist and discriminating poll. do any of you women have any shame? Any decency? We live in a world where women have come a long way in the workforce, they garner salaries that match men, they are able to compete in professional sports once dominated by men and they hold high positions of employment from lawyers to social work to the senate! And then, I see this disgusting, remarkably chauvinistic thread. Look at yourselves! For shame!



Any of you horny broads out there wanna see my winky?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Any of you horny broads out there wanna see my winky?


*LMFAO!!*


----------



## roeroe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re:votes for men preference*

how funny you posted the vote.  Myself, hubby and a 'guy" friend always point out whats too skinny or to "thick."  Me being very attracted to a big muscular man, not jay Cutler big at compition, but a little smaller than that.  the boys think i crazy and not the "norm."  your test proved other women see my side (and men)!! 
Cute comparasion!  lets face it men were made to be warriors and women were made to, to long sweet, soft and "balanced."  So lets leave the 'lean" small look to the women.  

I do find that all men who live to stay healthy and eat right, and workout, very attaractive, it shows they have a purpose to live.  A very positive, positive thing!!!
Roe Roe


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 10, 2005)

What is considered tall for you women ? Because I'm 6'6" and a lot of girls love tall men but to a certain limit


----------



## largepkg (Jun 17, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> What is considered tall for you women ? Because I'm 6'6" and a lot of girls love tall men but to a certain limit



You're to tall. Give up now.


----------

